# New auger. Propane vs Electric?



## Junior G3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Electric is the easiest, most reliable, and fail safe auger type to own .... I've had gas and electric and nothing beats an electric. Carry a spare battery in the sled and go all day.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

One big problem with battery powered augers is the legacy costs of replacing very expensive batteries. 

Like others have said, batteries quickly loose their ability to charge back up to their maximum capacity, especially if not recharged correctly, and need to be replaced.

That is one of the main reasons I didn't buy a battery powered auger.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

mine cost $20 not bad at all even if i bought a new one every yr it would cost more in gas and propane


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

ih772 said:


> One big problem with battery powered augers is the legacy costs of replacing very expensive batteries.


 
The difference for me is, I don't own a battery powered ice auger.. I own a good cordless drill motor, and I will always need a good 18V drill for whatever project I happen upon. I just have an auger bit adaptor for my drill motor that is about the best thing since sliced bread.... 

Off the ice I use the hammer drill function, for tapcons, mortar nails, and concrete and it really helps with that type of drilling also..

For when we actually get some real ice I still have my old Eskimo two stroke 8" for chasing the fat marble eyes... But these last few seasons this cordless drill has been far too easy to consider anything else..

<*)))>{


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

ih772 said:


> One big problem with battery powered augers is the legacy costs of replacing very expensive batteries.
> 
> Like others have said, batteries quickly loose their ability to charge back up to their maximum capacity, especially if not recharged correctly, and need to be replaced.
> 
> That is one of the main reasons I didn't buy a battery powered auger.


Electric does not have the costs or hassle of gas, oil, spark plugs, or engine maintenance.

The lithium ion batteries are somewhat expensive, but SLA replacement batteries are only about $18-$20.


----------



## Junior G3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Electric does not have the costs or hassle of gas, oil, spark plugs, or engine maintenance.
> 
> The lithium ion batteries are somewhat expensive, but SLA replacement batteries are only about $18-$20.


 ^^^^ Correct. What oil, gas, propane, etc costs for a year I can replace a standard 12V 9amp battery for that without any hassle that comes with the others.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I been online reserching for a power auger for a while. I am deciding on the ice gator, the lithium batteries hold better then normal batteries, they say up to 10 years. I was thinking about the propane augers but to many issues going on with them, hard to restart when cold, something (I forgot what) freezes on them where they will not start after the initial start and complaints about them being heavy. Truthfully Jiffy augers cut like crap are heavy and slow. There are ups and downs with all auger types, just need to weigh the differances. I would take my chance with an ice gator over most gas augers as you can't find any compliants about them. So Ill have to buy a new set of batteries in 10 years if the thing last that long, how much will one pay for fuels within 10 years? Propane cheap if you fill your own but research they are junk that's why the price has dropped within a year.

Sent from my C525c using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've got a jiffy stx 8 inch. (The last year they were made with the tecumseh engines.) I've had absolutely no problems at all. Cuts through like butter, starts up in only 1-2 pulls. It'll last me many many years to come. I personally don't think you'll have the longevity on the electrics compared to a good gas auger. Each person has their own opinion though. Just like Ford vs Chevy. I really like the new Strikemaster Honda 4 strokes. No mixing, and a gallon of gas will run you forever. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I believe your right about the longevity difference but I'm willing to test it. And I am sorry about calling jiffy junk, harsh words, just info I read from web research. I'm sure they have some good models. My buddy owns a 10" model and the thing cuts slow. Seen a guy today with another model and that thing rotated forever to cut 5 inches of ice. But yeah appolgies for calling them junk.
I like the reviews about the Honda 4 stroke too and the tanaka powerheads too. Next year I am going to buy the tanaka but for this year I really want to put the gator to the test.
Sent from my C525c using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

No worries man. I absolutely love mine. Must be dull blades or something. Or maybe the newer engines? I know a buddy of mine has the same model as me and both of us haven't had any issues at all. Don't get me wrong the electrics look pretty sweet. I'm just old fashioned I guess. Hard to change from something that's worked great! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's the older model stealth stx with the tecumseh engines (much nicer than the news ones in my opinion) 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

If money wasn't a problem id love one of these. LOL 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Your model foresure looks to cut better then the newer ones I have witnessed. 

That strikemaster, that's it that's the one, that's the auger I want lol. That modified strike master is amazing.

Sent from my C525c using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

I was lucky to win a pro4 3 years ago it has the 10" bit. I love it. I fish houghton lake alot and by march there is 20" of ice and the pro4 eats it up. No gas smell I drill a lot of holes and have not used more than 2-3 cans per season. Never any problems starting even on those below o mornings.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Chrome steel said:


> Your model foresure looks to cut better then the newer ones I have witnessed.
> 
> That strikemaster, that's it that's the one, that's the auger I want lol. That modified strike master is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my C525c using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'd never buy one of the new jiffys. The regular ones look way to cheap and bulky. I wonder if they also went with a new transmission when they started making their own engines. (wonder if that's what's making the difference) sure the propane ones look nice but to big and bulky for me. If I was gonna buy a gas powered it would surely be the Honda 4 stroke by Strikemaster. If I was going electric it would be the Ice Gator. Ion can't even come close to the Gator. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

thebigwelsh said:


> I have the propane jiffy. Last on a trip to the UP it powered through 34" of ice without a problem. So for me an electric is outta the question....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



So you are saying a electric auger can not cut through 34" of ice?
Hmmm... maybe not with one of those toy electric drill augers. The Icegator goes through that much ice. And I would lay a bet that it does it faster than the Jiffy. And it is also twice as fast as the Ion. And thats with a 8" auger. It will keep on going after the Ion is drained too. I am on my fourth year with the LI-Ion battery. It has never let me down, and it can stay outside all day in below zero weather and still cut holes without slowing.

[ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161183575409"][/ame][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1ChMsOpOlQ[/ame]


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

lookinfopike said:


> So you are saying a electric auger can not cut through 34" of ice?
> Hmmm... maybe not with one of those toy electric drill augers. The Icegator goes through that much ice. And I would lay a bet that it does it faster than the Jiffy. And it is also twice as fast as the Ion. And thats with a 8" auger. It will keep on going after the Ion is drained too. I am on my fourth year with the LI-Ion battery. It has never let me down, and it can stay outside all day in below zero weather and still cut holes without slowing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161183575409https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1ChMsOpOlQ


That's what I'm talking about, same thing from all the Ice Gator owners nothing but good things being said about the newer version. I'm placing an order next week to pair up with my 6" & 8" Nils..

Sent from my C525c using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think you could go wrong with either the ice gator or ion but that video is not what you should base your decision on. The guy using the Ion is obviously not putting hardly any pressure on the auger while drilling and the guy using the ice gator is. That makes a huge difference in the speed. There are tons of these videos out there, you can make any auger look faster if your not putting pressure on one. Who really cares if you can drill a hole one second faster anyways...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

FireUpChips said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with either the ice gator or ion but that video is not what you should base your decision on. The guy using the Ion is obviously not putting hardly any pressure on the auger while drilling and the guy using the ice gator is. That makes a huge difference in the speed. There are tons of these videos out there, you can make any auger look faster if your not putting pressure on one. Who really cares if you can drill a hole one second faster anyways...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes, you are correct the guy using the Ion appeared to be using less pressure while drilling. He also ran out of juice sooner too. And you can clearly see the Icegator spins much faster. The price is close to the same for both augers. So why not purchase the one that's faster and the battery life is longer? To each his own I guess.


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

My point is you can't believe a lot of these videos. Too many variables they don't control for. I use an Ion but wouldn't hesitate to get an ice gator, nothing but positive reviews from what I have seen.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ice gator uses a larger insulated battery pack, a big advantage for all day fishing and hole hopping. The ion is fine for my purposes and came with an auger. My trips are usually a few hours and I may move once in that time.


I put a gently used 9 inch jiffy for sale in the classifieds if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

I got my Icegator about 3 seasons ago. The charger went bad and was upgraded to a new one free of charge. No problems since. 

This year I had a problem with the power. I contacted Icegator via e-mail and within hours I heard back what it sounds like and if so they will fix it for free. I haven't gotten it back yet but suspect it will be soon. It did cost $15 shipping but the customer service is awesome. 

Overall I love it! I have a big Jiffy that only goes on big trips. I find myself drilling holes with the gator 'just because'. 

However, I am concerned about how long the Li battery will last. I can say I'm obsessive about properly charging it but I've seen a drop in peformance since it was new...more than I had hoped. 

So for me the jury is still out on the Gator. Tons of pro's but a couple cons, too.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I can't believe it I went to purchase the Ice Gator today and they were sold out. This sucks I was so excited to finally come up with the money and again yet another season they sold out. I may just give up on the gator and can't believe they can't keep up with stock. This is either a hot item or they only make a few a year????? I'm sad..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Chrome steel said:


> I can't believe it I went to purchase the Ice Gator today and they were sold out. This sucks I was so excited to finally come up with the money and again yet another season they sold out. I may just give up on the gator and can't believe they can't keep up with stock. This is either a hot item or they only make a few a year????? I'm sad..


You may want to run down the dealer list and make a few calls, I'll bet you can still find one.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm doing that now, Bobbersdown has one but I'm not willing to pay an extra $60 the price is already high. You would think they would have a standard set price for there dealers. Still searching thanks.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Found two places:
Your Bobbers Down $620
The Sportsman Cove $660
Ice Gators price $540 
That's a big difference oh well maybe after all the frustration (every year) I may opt out to try next season. If I do go for it again I realize now to buy before the ice season even begins.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Its all about the law of supply and demand, not mention the "season". Mark your calendar in July to start shopping and ordering, I'll bet you'll find one at IG and get a better price. 

Shop for a snowmobile in March and for a boat in September.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

Get the strike master strike light and be done with it. 

The average guy will probably burn less than 3 dollars of gas all year! I bet I get 80 to 100 holes a tank. And it literally is about 1.25 to fill up.

Plus an oil change once a year which is I think about 6 ounces of oil.

So cost of use is what 5 or 6 bucks if you fish a lot.

I have the original strike light. Going on 6 or 7 years now. Starts every time in 1 pull when warm or 2 pulls when cold. Plus it cuts holes fast and is light. I think mine is like 23 pounds. 

Best auger I have ever used or even seen. 

Aslo I use mine 2 to 3 days a week. And have been since I owned it. So it has seen some use and never even had the slightest hickup.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Too late I already ordered one. I considered Gas power and electric and in my fishing situation battery seems to suit my needs best. I'm all about stealth and quite even though I now fish don't have memory. I fish a lot of lakes in Oakland county some honey hole spots being at peoples back doors. When I arrive at them spots at the wee hours in the morning I don't think the home owners would appreciate the sound of a two stroke waking them up. I also work with a lot of power tools in the construction business I am in. And them gas powered motors perform well but always dealing with fouled plugs, dirty carbs, broken pull cords, hard starts on cold days, and don't forget the foul smell that sticks to your close after running them. There's plenty more option to weigh out Gas fuels ect. and on the other side I'm worried mostly about batteries. I am willing to put this unit through the test and to see what its capable to do. And if it turns out being what I didn't expect then I will go with my 2nd choice. The Tanaka NMP 600s powerhead. With my 8" nils auger bit the total weight is 19lbs. It is also commercial grade and comes with a 7 year warranty. I will definitely give an honest report about the Ice Gator as time with use goes on. GOODLUCK.....


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm on my fourth year with my Icegator. Still on the same Li-Ion battery. Never has given me any problems or went dead on me because of temp. I have mine hooked with a 8" Mora (junk). I could only imagine what it would do with a Nils behind it.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

I recently purchased the clam ice auger conversion kit, plate only. I added my six inch mora auger and hooked up a rigid 18 volt lith hammer drill. I have to say I really like this combo, the clam plate makes it feel just like a gas auger when drilling due to the frame. I took this combo out yesterday on Saginaw Bay and was very pleased by days end. I drilled well over 20 holes threw 12-18" of ice on one battery and still had juice to spare. This set up just chewed its way threw the ice in a matter of seconds. I did not use the hammer function, just left it on drill and on the lowest gear. I drilled two holes side by side to aide in landing the walleye and had no problem getting them threw the holes. I am willing to bet I could drill 60 or more holes on two batteries with this set up and it might weigh around 12-13lbs total.
It was nice not having to hand auger these holes or lug around a 30-40lb gas auger. Just pull the trigger and start drilling. I did keep the batteries in an insulted bag with an few hand warmers to be safe. I will try to add a pic of this set up later today.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Here is a pic of my new auger set up.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I think you will be happy with anything elect or propane or gas and a drill anything is better then hand


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

shawnfire said:


> I think you will be happy with anything elect or propane or gas and a drill anything is better then hand


I'll take a hand auger over an auger that won't start any day!


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

I used an Ice gator for the first time last weekend. I have to say I was very impressed with the speed and power this unit had. Granted we only cut 30-40 holes through 7-8" of ice, but it never slowed down or lost power. I really liked the fact that there was no starting, hot mufflers, or gas to worry about.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have been using a 10" propane auger for the last few days and I'm really happy with it. I've intentionally left the auger outside in the cold with the propane bottle still attached as I wanted to know how it would perform when the fuel supply was cold. 

The last couple mornings the temperature has been in the single digits when I get out to my spot on the lake and the auger fires right up on the second pull. The same thing happens when I head out for the evening when the temp has only warmed up to the low teens, it starts on the second pull, which makes me very happy.

I start it and begin drilling right away and it has plenty of power to blow right through 16" of ice and has been great for reopening old holes too.


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

lastflight said:


> I used an Ice gator for the first time last weekend. I have to say I was very impressed with the speed and power this unit had. Granted we only cut 30-40 holes through 7-8" of ice, but it never slowed down or lost power. I really liked the fact that there was no starting, hot mufflers, or gas to worry about.


Not to mention it does not sound like a dirt bike stuck in the mud.:lol:


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I like hearing good things about the propane augers too. Hopefully they are got the bugs worked out. I just have a hard time buying something when it first comes out. Just like the first couple models of the ICE Gator they improved. When the time comes for a 10" auger I want it to be the propane, especially since I fill my own tanks.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Picked up an Ion last season for about 30% off at Dick's. Not sure I would have ever purchased one at regular price, but glad I have it now.

Noise levels was a primary motivation factor for me. One of the lakes I fish sometimes around 5-6am in front of a buddy's house, I just can't be firing up something that sounds like a chainsaw around then, at least if I want to continue to be allowed to park in his driveway. :lol:

I'm dreading the eventual battery replacement, but absolutely love the auger so far.


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

RichP said:


> Picked up an Ion last season for about 30% off at Dick's. Not sure I would have ever purchased one at regular price, but glad I have it now.
> 
> Noise levels was a primary motivation factor for me. One of the lakes I fish sometimes around 5-6am in front of a buddy's house, I just can't be firing up something that sounds like a chainsaw around then, at least if I want to continue to be allowed to park in his driveway. :lol:
> 
> I'm dreading the eventual battery replacement, but absolutely love the auger so far.


I'm on my 4th year with the Li-Ion battery and have noticed little change if any. I am still not going to complain when its new battery time. It sure beats all the hassle that comes with gas engines be it gas or propane. And nobody gives you a hard time about noise in the early am or evening.
Not to mention the bound up chainsaw noises all the fuel powered models make.


----------

